# Handicap for dummies?



## Clubcoozie (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there a quick way to calculate my handicap? Doesn't have to be 100% accurate, just a ballpark? Something that doesn't involve saving scorecards, analytics, calculating slope, and all the other bs. Just simple equation? Currently I'm a par-bogey golfer, not sure the number.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll write an article for you


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A reasonably accurate handicap depends on 1 simple thing, whether you play at one place or travel around a lot.

The new course rating system, called Slope, determines what your handicap should be on one course depending how its slope relates to the course where your handicap was determined.

Thus, if your handicap is 10 at a course where the slope is 120, you would get more shots at a course where the slope is 130.

When I was a child, handicaps at our country club were determined easily, other than the fact this was before calculators were invented. 

We all wrote our scores on a sheet in the locker room and once a month, the handicap chairman would average our scores for the past month, subtract par from our average and that would be your handicap. Some places would figure your average over par and subtract a stroke from that. Some places throw out your highest and lowest scores before averaging the rest.

You can set up a simple Excel spreadsheet to enter your scores in. It won't be official, but it'll be reasonably accurate.


----------

